# New Outback 298Re



## Robster (May 18, 2013)

Just bought a 2012 , last years stock, Outback 298re, Nice rig I must say. What do you guys tow them with? I'm using a Ford F 350 6.8 V 10, I thought about downsizing to a F150, Thoughts.

PS I'm a newbie to the site.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Robster said:


> Just bought a 2012 , last years stock, Outback 298re, Nice rig I must say. What do you guys tow them with? I'm using a Ford F 350 6.8 V 10, I thought about downsizing to a F150, Thoughts.
> 
> PS I'm a newbie to the site.


Maybe go down to a 250 , but not a 150. Not sure if the cost would really be justified though, unless the mileage is really that much better to the 250.


----------



## Robster (May 18, 2013)

sonomaguy said:


> Just bought a 2012 , last years stock, Outback 298re, Nice rig I must say. What do you guys tow them with? I'm using a Ford F 350 6.8 V 10, I thought about downsizing to a F150, Thoughts.
> 
> PS I'm a newbie to the site.


Maybe go down to a 250 , but not a 150. Not sure if the cost would really be justified though, unless the mileage is really that much better to the 250.
[/quote]

After all the research I'll going to stick with the what I got. It seems the transmissions are failing with the half tons in the long run.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome! I tow my 270BH with an F-150 and it works very well. However, I wouldn't feel comfortable towing a larger camper, such as the 298RE, with an F-150. You'd be ok with a 3/4 ton truck, but would probably exceed the limits of a 1/2 ton truck. Enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

We have a 295RE (298RE before the bedroom slide) and tow with a 3/4 ton duramax. We love the trailer, pushing 15K miles this year, and camp in it about 3 months/year for the last 3 years. Incredible room and great layout.

Before downsizing tow rig consider
1) Loaded tongue weight on the 295/298 is in most cases going to be north of 1000lbs, Ours is 1200lbs WITHOUT any fresh or grey water! 1450ish with fresh water. That was with 2 batteries and full propane etc. I built a sturdy rear bumper replacement with expanded metal rack that moves about 125 lbs to the rear and added 2 more batteries to the tongue and tongue weight stayed the same.
2) the trailer is fairly long, you would like a long wheelbase tow vehicle.

In our case with the trailer ready to camp, bed with firewood and other stuff we carry for longer campouts, DW and grandkids going over the scales I am right near the trucks GVWR of 9200lbs.

My advice is to stay with the 3/4 ton tow rig. That ford V-10, while maybe not the best for mileage, should make for an easy tow and not overtax anything. IMHO the 298RE is borderline with a 1/2 ton. From this and other board comments, some folks have found it fine with a 1/2 ton, others have started that way and moved up to a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Good decision to stay with the larger rig, fewer white knuckle moments. It may not get as good fuel mileage, but you are going to save lots of $$ in not paying for a different truck.

And Welcome!


----------



## Robster (May 18, 2013)

KTMRacer said:


> We have a 295RE (298RE before the bedroom slide) and tow with a 3/4 ton duramax. We love the trailer, pushing 15K miles this year, and camp in it about 3 months/year for the last 3 years. Incredible room and great layout.
> 
> Before downsizing tow rig consider
> 1) Loaded tongue weight on the 295/298 is in most cases going to be north of 1000lbs, Ours is 1200lbs WITHOUT any fresh or grey water! 1450ish with fresh water. That was with 2 batteries and full propane etc. I built a sturdy rear bumper replacement with expanded metal rack that moves about 125 lbs to the rear and added 2 more batteries to the tongue and tongue weight stayed the same.
> ...


I'm heavy loaded with plenty of gear when I head out. Extra gas , genset ,firewood a couple of Kayaks ect. The V10 pulls like a champ the MPG is not the greatest 8-10 but sure does a great job. I used to have a diesel but the cost to keep that thing running moved me to the gasser. In the long run the V 10 is more economical. Every once in a while I get the, "maybe I should downsize syndrome" . Thanks for the nfo its a mind easer.


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

We too have a 295RE and originally towed it with a F-150. It's just not enough truck... we moved to a F-250 and it's a perfect match. That is too much TT for a 1/2 ton TV.


----------



## glassgorilla (May 24, 2013)

We also have a 2012 298RE and use a 2010 F150 Super Crew 4x4 XLT to pull with, have been across to the east coast from Missouri with no problems. Truck has a 5.4 engine, 6 speed allison trans, 373 locking diff, heavy duty trailer tow package, and a husky equalizer hitch. We get around 8mpg when towing around 12-13 when not.


----------



## glassgorilla (May 24, 2013)

forgot to mention that with all these combinations the F150 has a tow rating of 11100 lbs.


----------



## Robster (May 18, 2013)

glassgorilla said:


> We also have a 2012 298RE and use a 2010 F150 Super Crew 4x4 XLT to pull with, have been across to the east coast from Missouri with no problems. Truck has a 5.4 engine, 6 speed allison trans, 373 locking diff, heavy duty trailer tow package, and a husky equalizer hitch. We get around 8mpg when towing around 12-13 when not.


No its a Ford built transmission based on the ZF 6HP26 that is used in the explorer's. If you wikipedia 6R Transmission it will give you a brief description.


----------



## bbuchorn (Mar 17, 2013)

I too have a 298RE anniversary addition and am pulling it with a 2008 GMC Sierra Crew 5.3 Liter with 3.73 rear. I get about 10 mpg on the flat land around here in Texas. I was talked into this rig to go with my truck. I am at my limits all the way around. Haven't had any real issues so far.But If I had my choice I would definately go with a 2500 or larger. We love the trailer. Perfect for a couple. Ours has an oak table and 4 chairs instead of the booth, and leather chairs and sofa.Most of our trips have been within a few hundred miles from home.
If your truck gets fair mileage and is paid for or nearly so stick with it if you are happy. If you are afraid of mechanical failure pick up an extended warranty to cover the drive train and A/C. 
I would love a larger truck, but to do so-75K for the rig that I would want is a bit too much.
Good luck Good times and Great camping.








BBuchorn.


----------



## Robster (May 18, 2013)

bbuchorn said:


> I too have a 298RE anniversary addition and am pulling it with a 2008 GMC Sierra Crew 5.3 Liter with 3.73 rear. I get about 10 mpg on the flat land around here in Texas. I was talked into this rig to go with my truck. I am at my limits all the way around. Haven't had any real issues so far.But If I had my choice I would definately go with a 2500 or larger. We love the trailer. Perfect for a couple. Ours has an oak table and 4 chairs instead of the booth, and leather chairs and sofa.Most of our trips have been within a few hundred miles from home.
> If your truck gets fair mileage and is paid for or nearly so stick with it if you are happy. If you are afraid of mechanical failure pick up an extended warranty to cover the drive train and A/C.
> I would love a larger truck, but to do so-75K for the rig that I would want is a bit too much.
> Good luck Good times and Great camping.
> ...


We are heading to the lake Friday. Gonna be good times. Walley are bitting now.

Nice rig isn't it. I have extended warranty. MPG' are around 8 and I haul plenty of gear, no trouble pulling with the V 10. We


----------



## Robster (May 18, 2013)

Robster said:


> I too have a 298RE anniversary addition and am pulling it with a 2008 GMC Sierra Crew 5.3 Liter with 3.73 rear. I get about 10 mpg on the flat land around here in Texas. I was talked into this rig to go with my truck. I am at my limits all the way around. Haven't had any real issues so far.But If I had my choice I would definately go with a 2500 or larger. We love the trailer. Perfect for a couple. Ours has an oak table and 4 chairs instead of the booth, and leather chairs and sofa.Most of our trips have been within a few hundred miles from home.
> If your truck gets fair mileage and is paid for or nearly so stick with it if you are happy. If you are afraid of mechanical failure pick up an extended warranty to cover the drive train and A/C.
> I would love a larger truck, but to do so-75K for the rig that I would want is a bit too much.
> Good luck Good times and Great camping.
> ...


We are heading to the lake Friday. Gonna be good times. Walley are bitting now.

Nice rig isn't it. I have extended warranty. MPG' are around 8 and I haul plenty of gear, no trouble pulling with the V 10. 
[/quote]










Well I did it. Downsized to the F150 Ecoboost, max tow/camper and HD payload 8200lbs and I am very well pleased and impressed. I must say I was skeptical at first but this truck, up and down the hills was impressive. More power than the V10 and better handling. Trailer was fully loaded with food and gear for 4 adults for 5 days. The box had fire wood extra gas , Honda 3000 genset and all the gear for the Kayak's. Fuel mileage towing was 10.2 mpg and is 22 MT.
All I can say is this truck will do the job of a 3/4 ton with ease. Many more trips to come and I'll be sure to keep you posted.


----------

